# Viking heretic mech



## LudwigC19 (15/10/17)

Does any vendors sell the heretic mech here in SA? Cant seem too find any.


----------



## Stosta (16/10/17)

LudwigC19 said:


> Does any vendors sell the heretic mech here in SA? Cant seem too find any.



Vapeshop.co.za had them for R500 and was the only place I ever saw them. Cant find them on the site now, but maybe if you mail them they have one floating around?


----------

